# sometimes it's a huge struggle...



## thisSux (Jan 8, 2013)

Not posted for a while because to be honest things have been really good for me.

moved into a new place,plenty of space for the kids, got a great new girl and stbxw has been cordial.

this weekend i decided to tell the kids about new girl and despite some confusion they seemed pretty ok, after 5 minutes everything was back to normal and we had a great evening and following morning.

that afternoon stbxw came to pick the kids up and i told her that i'd talked to them..few tears but otherwise ok.wen't off to band rehearsal and missed a call from the kids.

fast forward 24 hours chatted to the kids on the phone, lovely chats full of info on their days and lots of love, then she comes on the phone and lets fly, how dare i miss a call from the kids, i need to get my priorities straight and how could i possibly think they're ok with what i told them. I stfu and let her go then sent a text acknowledging she was upset but could she please not get angry with me in front of the kids.

then came the essay, in short she was not ok with my situation and that i had ruined our marriage, (presumably by being the only one to put any work into helping her overcome her depression and personality issues) and that i expected miracles for them all to understand the situation. then came the rant about using my new girls name in response to a question stbxw had asked apparently this is rubbing her nose in it.

finally a post on fb...how do you explain something to your kids you don't understand yourself.

so thanks for reading any advice that does't involve roasting her in boiling oil greatly appreciated, particularly if anyone has any way yo make her see that she is just as much at fault for the marriage failure..over to you


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Its too freakin bad if she isnt ok with your situation. You are divorcing (right?) so your life is no longer her business, as long as you are not damaging your children. Next time she starts on a tangent like this, ignore her. Dont answer the text (better yet, block her) or if you are on the phone, HANG UP. You get to do that now, she is going to be your EX.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

How long have you and your new girl been dating?


----------



## thisSux (Jan 8, 2013)

few months but we've been friends for a long time


----------

